# moving to Qatar for a job offer



## RonieFarstington (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm moving to Qatar for a job offer. Do I need for my educational documents, school records, and diploma to be translate and attested first?


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't think that there's a need for it to be translated since people in Middle East knows English.


----------



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

[email protected]
Please I'm also planning to move to Qatar but I don't have much knowledge about Qatar visa, if you do can you please be of help


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Adeyemi09 said:


> [email protected]
> Please I'm also planning to move to Qatar but I don't have much knowledge about Qatar visa, if you do can you please be of help


Hi,
You won’t be able to move to Qatar at the moment.
The country is on lockdown and only Qataris can enter.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

OK thanks


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All

I am trying find updated info on allowing new comers to enter qatar as per the current phase 4 regulations in qatar.I already got my offer letter in feb 2020 and its still valid as per the organization.But it seems government does not yet allow to join by traveling to qatar from Sri Lanka.If anyone is aware on the current info, please share.


----------

